# Is there such a thing as spooky jazz?



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Our theme this year has skeletons emerging from the grave to throw an epic New Orleans Mardi Gras-style party complete with masks, liquor, and beads. We are planning on running the skeleton jazz band projection from AtmosFx in the upstairs window. I am trying to find a good sound track to run with it that incorporates a New Orleans jazz sound but also has some sort of spooky vibe to it. Does anyone know if such a sound track exists? Or are there any individual songs people can suggest that I can loop into a playlist?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

this work?






here's another with full songs


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

That might be perfect! Thanks!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You might search for songs from American Horror Story Coven, it was set in New Orleans.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't forget the bone band from Corpse Bride. Several more or less generic spooky-jazz tracks on the soundtrack CD, as well as the signature pieces from the movie. Also a few on the Addams Family movie soundtracks


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

SkeleTom said:


> Don't forget the bone band from Corpse Bride. Several more or less generic spooky-jazz tracks on the soundtrack CD, as well as the signature pieces from the movie. Also a few on the Addams Family movie soundtracks


good call, bonus tracks from Bonejangles and his Bone Boys on the soundtrack.
there is also a 2cd version with some instrumental versions.

CD1 
01. Main Titles 
02. According To Plan (instrumental) 
03. According To Plan (song) 
04. Victors Piano Solo 
05. Victor And Victoria 
06. Victor Drops The Ring 
07. Into The Forest 
08. Ball & Socket Lounge Music #1 (source) 
09. Remains Of The Day (instrumental) 
10. Remains Of The Day (song) 
11. Victor Is Missing 
12. Lord Barkis Brings Bad News 
13. Until Dawn 
14. Victor Tries To Escape / Talking To Emily / Elder Gutknecht 
15. Casting A Spell / Moon Dance 
16. Victor Gets Cold Feet 
17. Victors Deception 
18. Were Just Too Different 
19. Tears To Shed (song) 
20. Tears To Shed (instrumental)

CD2 
01. Victorias Escape 
02. Lord Barkis Convinces The Everglots 
03. Until Death Do Us Part 
04. Death Of Mayhew 
05. The Piano Duet 
06. Ball & Socket Lounge Music #2 (source) 
07. Remains Of The Day (combo lounge version) (source) 
08. Victorias Wedding (film version) 
09. Victorias Wedding / A Slight Complication (alternate) 
10. A Slight Complication (film version) 
11. Let's Take This Party Upstairs 
12. The Wedding Song (instrumental) 
13. The Wedding Song (song) 
14. The Party Arrives 
15. To The Church! 
16. Here Comes The Bride (source) 
17. Victors Wedding 
18. Barkis's Bummer (film version) 
19. Barkis's Bummer (alternate) 
20. The Finale 
21. End Credits (Part 1) 
22. End Credits (Part 2) 
23. Ball & Socket Lounge Music #3 (band version) 
24. Ball & Socket Lounge Music #4 
25. Ball & Socket Lounge Music #5 (combo version)

some on youtube..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also check out this thread - lots of spooky music suggestions and some might work for you:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41126


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks everybody! So many great suggestions. I will definitely check out the Corpse Bride soundtrack (I was a huge Oingo Boingo/Danny Elfman fangirl in high school!).


----------

